# Reemplazo de Capacitores Electroliticos



## Rafa24 (Abr 29, 2006)

Hola me dedico al Soporte Tecnico de computadoras, ultimamnet me h encontrado con el siguiente problema en la Mother Board o Placa Base:
Debido a que los procesadores actuales requieren de mayor carga de trabajo se les ha incrementado a la placa un toma auxiliar de voltaje, esto ah ocacionda que por el claor que se gnera los capacitores electroliticos se sobrecalienten o no se que les pase pero se revientan, el algunos casos he reemplazado dichos capacitores y la placa sigue funcionando, pero en la mayoria de las veces me he topada que no lo puedo hacer debido a que dichos capacitores no son de valores comerciales: actualmente tengo una placa PIII  con 6 capacitores tronados sus valores son 6.3 Voltios x 2700uf, tengo otra placa que tiene capacitores de 6.3 voltios x 2200uf, PREGUNTA PUEDO REEMPLAZAR LOS DE 2700UF CON LOS DE 2200UF?, en electronica se muy poco por eso les pido su ayuda, de Antemano Gracias y si les puedo ayudar en lo referentes a Computacion cuenten conmigo


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 2, 2006)

Los capacitores de los que hablas los usan para minimizar el rizado, por lo que usar valores inferiores a los que tiene la placa no es aconsejable, usa el valor mayor mas cercano. Que en tu caso serian de 3300uF.

Saludos.


----------



## Rafa24 (May 3, 2006)

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> Los capacitores de los que hablas los usan para minimizar el rizado, por lo que usar valores inferiores a los que tiene la placa no es aconsejable, usa el valor mayor mas cercano. Que en tu caso serian de 3300uF.
> 
> Saludos.



GRACIAS POR TU APOYO, PERO AUN TENGO DUDA DE 3300UF OK, PERO DE QUE VOLTAJE, PORQUE NO CONSIGO DE 6.5 SOLO DE 15 Y 25 VOLTS


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 3, 2006)

Hola, 

El voltaje indica el maximo valor que puede soportar el material dielectrico del condensador antes de degradarse, asi que puedes usar cualquier valor por encima de los 6.3 voltios.

Saludos.


----------

